# The Southern Bomber



## TheGentlemansLifestyle (Apr 10, 2017)

@bobbya08 destroyed me with this one. I have a lot of CCs to try out this weekend, which is great because its been a long week.

Thank you again Bobby, you're a class act









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

Hope you enjoy them buddy. Glad they made it safe and sound 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Bobby is on a warpath...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Dang, talk about a long distance butt whopping!


----------



## MidwestToker (Sep 14, 2016)

Very nice! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

Another awesome slam from Bobby. I'm thinking about setting up a two person PIF between me and @bobbya08:laugh2:


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

Well he mentioned in a thread that he was just getting into CC's and so am I so I figured I'd share a little with him. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Another awesome slam from Bobby. I'm thinking about setting up a two person PIF between me and @bobbya08:laugh2:


I'm game

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

bobbya08 said:


> Well he mentioned in a thread that he was just getting into CC's and so am I so I figured I'd share a little with him.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Share ?? Is that what you call it ? Hahaha










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Nice

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Thoughtful hit bro! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

JtAv8tor said:


> Share ?? Is that what you call it ? Hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks so harsh when you put it that way.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Nice hit @bobbya08 !!!


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Well done lad's !!!


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Well done @bobbya08 !


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

That's the spirit! Very cool!


----------

